# Hungarian partridge or Grey partridge



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

FNC said:


> Gundogguy,
> I've always understood Hungarian partridge to be non-native to North America but a transplant - like pheasants. I don't know specifics but I believe they were introduced to North America from Europe.
> Frank


You are correct.

Hungarian partridge are an "Old World" bird.

Early settlers called Ruffed grouse and Heath Hen's "Partridges" as that is what they were familiar with from home.
Where they came from doesn't really play a role in how MI regulates killing them however.


----------

